# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Tự học Visual Basic bằng video

## phamtienquan92

*Tự học Visual Basic bằng video*



> http://www.mediafire.com/?ntmmynazoyn


​

----------


## anthao

*Lừa hả ... Lừa người ..*

đề topic là học vb bằng video, vậy mà vô downloaf lại là học vb bằng tiếng anh. Sỏ lá..

----------

